# H2 Blockers Long-Term Use. Tell me your experiences.



## h8ibs (Oct 24, 2004)

Hi there! H2 blockers (Pepcid, Zantac, Tagamet) have been what I've been turning to to help control my acid reflux. I've been taking 20mg Pecid AC 2x/day. I'm curious about those who have taken H2 blockers for extended periods of time. How long (consecutively)have you been taking your h2 blocker? What brand works best for you? Have you had any side-effects from taking them long-term? What dose do you take?Thanks for your responses. I'm trying to get handle on this darn GERD.


----------



## 13639 (Jun 27, 2006)

I take Protonix 2 40mg tabs at the same time (80mg total) and have taken it for a year and a half. I will be on this for the rest of my life. I had ulcers from my throat to my intestines and it will happen again if I stop treatment. I have no side effects from it.


----------

